
Why Paper Jams Persist - kawera
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/why-paper-jams-persist?currentPage=all
======
djsumdog
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16312501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16312501)

